
Top Common Node.js Developer Mistakes - dselmanovic
http://www.toptal.com/nodejs/top-10-common-nodejs-developer-mistakes
======
venomsnake
Interesting where developer mistakes end and platform problems begin.
Javascript numbers are obvious example.

